
Language skills more important than math to learn programming, research shows - chrstphrhrt
https://massivesci.com/articles/programming-math-language-python-women-in-science/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Many years ago I read a study that said English majors were more likely to
succeed as programmers than any other major.

I don't think people really appreciate how hard it is to write well and to
understand all the rules in a language. I suspect that if you can master that
in English, you can use it in any language.

------
rowanG077
The study didn't test for mathematical ability. It tested for numeracy which
is completely different.

The study even shows that most of the variance(34%) is explained by fluid
reasoning and working-memory. I'd wager that fluid reasoning is strongly
correlated with mathematical ability.

In my opinion this paper disproves it's stated hypothesis but doesn't realize
it.

